# yay first day of spring :)



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

They're both really cute girls!


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

The give away on drones will be the large eyes, lot longer antennae, and no pollen basket. Small Drones and large worker bees get confused sometimes.


----------



## Jami (Jul 14, 2011)

ahhh, thanks for the info


----------

